# Rahmen, Gabel, DiskLRS und Diskbrake bei Ebay



## mankra (4. September 2002)

Bei Ebay biete ich folgendes gerade an:

Cheetah MDH 01 DH Frame, 200 mm FW
Scott Strike FX Rahmen
Manitou X-Vert Carbon, ~ 2700g leicht, 180 mm FW
24 und 26" Disk LRS
Magura Clara Disk für vo+hi

http://cgi6.ebay.at/aw-cgi/eBayISAP...d=mankra111&include=0&since=-1&sort=3&rows=25

Für weitere Fragen: [email protected]


----------



## mankra (6. September 2002)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mankra (9. September 2002)




----------



## mankra (16. September 2002)

Die X-Vert Carbon und der Strike Rahmen ist noch übrig.


----------

